# any other students out there?



## carolyn44 (May 14, 2011)

Hello! Brand new to the message board, I've just been on it for a couple hours reading through all the threads, they have been really helpful, and it's nice to know I'm not alone! I got diagnosed with Grave's Disease my senior year of high school, and then moved across the country to attend college and have been taking methimazole and propranolol since. Something that I've really been struggling with is knowing what "normal" is suppose to feel like..I think being diagnosed at such a transitional point in my life really threw me for a loop. Also I think the stress of school makes me more imbalanced and that my performance creativity (i go to art school) is dwindling. I'm just wondering if there are any other students on the message board going through the same thing that I could connect with. Or if anybody here went through college while trying to control Graves'. I'd love any stories or coping methods, anything will help!

keep on keepin on,
you all sound like very strong people
xoxo


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

carolyn44 said:


> Hello! Brand new to the message board, I've just been on it for a couple hours reading through all the threads, they have been really helpful, and it's nice to know I'm not alone! I got diagnosed with Grave's Disease my senior year of high school, and then moved across the country to attend college and have been taking methimazole and propranolol since. Something that I've really been struggling with is knowing what "normal" is suppose to feel like..I think being diagnosed at such a transitional point in my life really threw me for a loop. Also I think the stress of school makes me more imbalanced and that my performance creativity (i go to art school) is dwindling. I'm just wondering if there are any other students on the message board going through the same thing that I could connect with. Or if anybody here went through college while trying to control Graves'. I'd love any stories or coping methods, anything will help!
> 
> keep on keepin on,
> you all sound like very strong people
> xoxo


Hi there and welcome to the group!

Well, as a Graves' Disease survivor, I have to tell you that all my creativity went out the window. I sure don't know what happened but .....................???

Other than that,life is good.

How long have you been on the antithyroid med? Are you having your liver enzymes checked periodically?

We do have some students here so I am sure they will be along to share. Brain fog which I can relate to is a big subject around here.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm in Graduate School and I have Graves disease.

I was diagnosed a year ago when I was in thyroid storm, had my thyroid out in August, and started school a month later. Before that, I was out in the work world for 10 years. I to am really struggling. I know part of it is going back to school after so many years, but this feels like a whole lot more to me.

I struggle to read and make sense of what I'm reading, and writing is also a struggle. Lack of motivation is my other issue. I can sit around for hours and waste time thinking about the work I have due. I'm taking the lightest full time load available, but even that's a struggle.

I'm realizing I've developed some social anxiety with all this. I never used to have trouble going out in public, but I only have class 2 days a week, and sometimes those are the only days I leave the house. I have to push myself to go grocery shopping even. I think I'm going to look for part time work just to get myself out of the house regularly. Right now, I have friends paying me to pet sit and do odd jobs, but it's not enough to keep me on a schedule.

So, yes, I feel your pain. This is not what I planned for grad school, and I am worried about getting through. I'm taking it slow, but still overwhelmed. I don't know that I have a lot of hope at this point. I'm just looking forward to the end of the semester and a camping trip. I do notice that I do better when I'm outside. I've even parked myself under a tree to type on a computer. Seems that's how I'm most productive.

I'm seeing a new therapist on Monday, which may help me come up with more strategies. At some point, I may need to break down and talk to my doctor about all this. We're still adjusting my thyroid meds and testing for other stuff. So, I honestly don't know what all it will take to get back to the old me. I've been told it takes time, but it is hard to get on in the meantime.


----------



## jenful1979 (Apr 29, 2011)

I 32yrs old and I was diagnosed with Graves Disease about 2 months ago and I am almost 1 month post RAI. I am also a full time student. I just finished my 2nd semester and my GPA is 3.50. I am majoring in Elementary Education. This semester was very difficult for me and I would get so overwhelmed. I would read or study and would not remember or comprehend anything. I wrote an essay 2 weeks ago and my husband said that it sounded like something a 7th grader would write. I am awesome at writing, so I was hurt when he told me that. I had a hard time, but once I found out what was causing me to be so forgetful or brain fogged it seemed to have eased some stress! My instructors were very understanding aswell. I did not want them to think that I was goofing off or neglecting to study for my tests. I just took more breaks inbetween studying and that helped a lot! You are not alone. School is hard enough since I have not been a student in many years and being diagnosed with Graves Disease only adds to the stress, but I know things are going to get better! Hang in there!


----------

